# So what did I end up buying today?



## NAES (Dec 2, 2010)

Went into a new (to me) LBS by my house that sells new and used bikes and parts. Saw this straight bar that I took a gamble on. The guy was trying to say it was an Electra but my gut told me it's a little more interesting than that. It's got a rats ass paintjob over another ratty looking job. There are some faint signs of a possible logo on the seat tube and steering tube but I can't make out what it might be. Looks to be late 50's, possibly 60's simply based on the lugged frame and the rather crude curves in the frame. And the final touch......filed off serial number so I'm really at a loss.

Any help you can give me to help ID this little whip would be greatly appreciated. You guys are always full of so much incredible knowledge.



































Thanks in advance, NAES


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a Worksman. The company is still active so they might be able to ball-park the date by the features.


----------



## NAES (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW that was quick!! Good eye Phil. Thanks a bunch, more internet research to do!!!

NAES


----------



## bairdco (Dec 2, 2010)

yup, worksman. it's the "industrial newsboy" model (INB.) 

since it has stickers instead of a headbadge, i _think_ it's post 1980 or so. after 1990 they started putting "worksmancycles.com" on the headbadge/sticker.

they haven't changed the frame style since the 70's or so (they claim to be the oldest surviving company, originating in 1898 or something, but i never saw one older than the 50's cycletrucks) when they first showed up.

you're missing the best part. the 11g., indestructable clincher wheels.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr. bairdco, that is  "oldest surviving company, originating in 1898" AND Last surviving MADE IN USA company too! Too bad they are so expensive.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 5, 2010)

"expensive" is all in how you look at it. their bikes are almost indestructable. if you needed just one bike in your life, it would be the last cruiser you'd ever have to buy.


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 6, 2010)

The auto plant I worked in had thousands of them-it was a mile long, and there really were thousands of these bikes there, including various Worksman three-wheelers (I saw guys load so much steel on the front tray that they broke all the spokes in the rear wheel when they tried to pedal it). In the plant's heyday, there were 14,000 people there, and bikes were parked everywhere. If you were careless about locking yours up, it was at the other end of the plant painted a different color in a matter of minutes. Most of the bikes had many,many layers of paint on the frames. I was not too interested in bikes when I worked there, so I wish I had paid closer attention to all the different types, but the bulk of them seemed to be this style of Worksman-there had to be bikes there dating back to the '50s,though. At one time we even had a bike shop where all the bikes and electric Cushman scooters were repaired. With all the metal chips on the floor in the machining areas, flat tires were a constant problem. I used to pick the chips out of my tires with needlenose pliers, until I found those heavy-duty tire liners. As an apprentice, one of my jobs was assembling new Worksman three-wheelers (the kind with the big tray in front) for the Die Room (we carried our tools and die steels out to the press room on them). Some of the guys were pretty big boys, and even the heaviest Mesinger seats broke quickly.
   As the big wave of retirements hit a few years ago, The guys leaving would give their bikes to those remaining. At one time, I had three Worksman bikes, all with very nice locking front toolboxes made by the Sheet Metal guys. Right before I left, someone had an accident on a patch of oil, and went down and got hurt. The company then decided to order us to get rid of our bikes, and they gave us the chance to take our personal bike home-all others were scrapped out! I brought home a nearly new Worksman, still with the heavy sheet-metal basket on the front. I wish I could have gotten many more out of there.


----------



## Clay Walker (Jan 11, 2011)

The only thing original on that worksman seems to be the frame+chainguard. Mid-70's


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2011)

bairdco said:


> "expensive" is all in how you look at it. their bikes are almost indestructable. if you needed just one bike in your life, it would be the last cruiser you'd ever have to buy.




Quality is not cheap, I realize that. Trust me, if I had the disposeable cash for a new bike, they would be it!


----------

